# Look What I bought from Craig'sList!



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I paid $25!!!! :banana02:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

VERY Nice~

You shop well.

Angie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

wow!!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

How nice! That is something to be proud of.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Nice & Very Good Shopping !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love it.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

i like that


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well done! And a very clever idea, as well. I think my grandma had something like that when I was very small. I'll have to ask my auntie.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I want one.... very nice


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

AWESOME FIND!!! My grandma had one when I was little.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

WTG!!! Very nice!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My Mother had one but my sister had bought it for her and when Mother died she got it. I wish I could find one.


----------

